# British Blue Shorthair sweetie !



## leeptalu (Oct 31, 2010)

My name is Lisa and i am currently fostering a lovely 1 year old boy named Halo . He is a British Blue Short hair ,like the Sheba cat from the commercials. His previous owners emigrated last week and the people due to take him on let them down at the last minute so we ( myself and partner) are looking after him until we can find him a new forever home! I was hoping that you might be able to help us. We'd absolutely love to keep him ourselves but sadly we just don't have the room in our tiny one bedroom flat, plus we already have a little Burmese boy , Loki. I'm informed that he has been neutered and is up to date with injections however i cannot be absolutely 100 per cent sure this is the case ( i didn't know the owners personally as they are friends of friends). ! I would suggest he is kept away from other cats or rehomed as a lone cat- he hasn't taken well to the idea of our Burmese at all, however we haven't truly socialized them there has just been lots of kitty swearing and attempts to attack Loki when we try to get in and out of our only partitioning door!! Other than that he has a smashing nature with his human foster parents and greets us with rubs and bloops whenever we get chance to come and sit and play with him . 
I really hope he can be found a safe happy environment to live out the rest of his days. He truly is a beautiful cat, i will try and get some photos taken tomorrow in daylight if you would like to see him ( my camera has no flash!)


----------



## leeptalu (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry i ought to add that we are in West London , Shepherds Bush area .


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

I would love to have him, but I'm moving back in with my parents in the next 6months and have got to take all my animals with me. Also I have dogs and you dont say if he gets on with them and have 2 other cats.


----------



## leeptalu (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok let's do this properly and i will share with you all of the information i currently have about this lovely boy!

Name: Halo
Age: 1 year
Breed: British Shorthair
Colour/ Blue
Sex: Male
Current location of cat:West London
neutered: I am told yes, however i can't be 100% sure this is the case
fully vaccinated: I am told he is fully vaccinated
micro chipped: unknown
de fled: no fleas seen
wormed: has been by me
Reason for coming to Rescue: I ma fostering him as previous owners ( who are not known to me ) emigrated and the person taking him on let them down last minute.
Are they used to dogs: Not known
Are they used to cats: No
Are they used to small animals:Not known
If so how do they behave around them: n/a
Are they used to children:No
if so what age:
Do they have any toileting problems. e.g messes outside tray.None
Do they have any behaviour problems None known
Do they have any medical problems: 
Period of time they can be left alone:happy to be alone during the day, sleeps a lot
indoor/outdoor:INDOOR ONLY
what type of home are you looking for e.g somewhere with no children and no other pets.indoor only INDOOR HOME ONLY . 
Their diet Found out through trial and error that he doesnt like wet food but happily munches kibble, currently feeding Purina and Hi Life he seems to love that. 
What litter is used: Cat's Best
Donation required:None.


----------



## leeptalu (Oct 31, 2010)

and here are some snaps i just took to show off his true beauty!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh gosh he is gorgeous....quite dark for a British blue...is he maybe a cross? Whatever...I am racking my brains thinking of an empty cat friendly household amongst my friends.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

He's not a BSH, looks to have a bit of Russian blue in him?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

gorgeous boy, but he isnt a BSH xxx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> He's not a BSH, looks to have a bit of Russian blue in him?





billyboysmammy said:


> gorgeous boy, but he isnt a BSH xxx


I didn't think so either although he is very sweet looking x


----------



## leeptalu (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahh, ok... you guys would know better than me!After a quick google it would seen you are right- he DOES look exactly like a Russian Blue. All i have to go on is what these people have told me and to tell you the truth... much of it sounds suspect! However regardless of all of that, he is a smashing cat !


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

he is gorgeous. 

He looks like he has the BSH eye colour, and the russian blue skeleton... perhaps a cross


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

leeptalu said:


> Ahh, ok... you guys would know better than me!After a quick google it would seen you are right- he DOES look exactly like a Russian Blue. All i have to go on is what these people have told me and to tell you the truth... much of it sounds suspect! However regardless of all of that, he is a smashing cat !


Agreed, he is lovely.

But I think Russian Blue's only have green eyes? SO he is definitely a cross of some sort, probably BSH X RB + something extra to get the dark blue coat.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh hes gorgeous:001_wub: hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have sent you a pm, have found a very promising home!


----------



## leeptalu (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy to report that Halo has now found a happy home! Taken on by the lovely Ben and his partner, looking forward to hearing kitty updates- so glad he has found a place to finally relax and get all the fuss and attention he truly deserves.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

He is gorgeous, whatever breed he may be. I suspect he is a cross as his eyes are not the correct colour for a Russian.

I would never have left him behind...he would have emigrated with me.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he is lovely, i have a burmese blue who looks quite like him! i was told he was a british blue but sadly not!


----------



## whero (Nov 1, 2010)

Halo update!

My girlfriend and I are the proud new owners of Halo and everything is going really well. Thanks to Lisa for giving us all the supplies we needed to help him settle. He's settling in well and is already very spoilt.

We've had him checked at the vets and he's in perfect shape and the nurse already loves him.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Great news! He is a beautiful cat, well done on giving him a home.


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

He is stunning! congratulations on your new addition :thumbup:


----------



## leeptalu (Oct 31, 2010)

whero said:


> Halo update!
> 
> My girlfriend and I are the proud new owners of Halo and everything is going really well. Thanks to Lisa for giving us all the supplies we needed to help him settle. He's settling in well and is already very spoilt.
> 
> We've had him checked at the vets and he's in perfect shape and the nurse already loves him.


Awwww thanks so much for the latest update Ben , so lovely to meet you and we are chuffed to bits he has found someone to spoil him rotten at last! just out of interest did you try the Feliway i gave you? Did it seem to help him settle? Unfortunately we didn't have it when he got to us and i only thought to buy it after he attacked Loki  Wish i'd have thought of it sooner!


----------



## whero (Nov 1, 2010)

It's been 3 years since we adopted Halo, and he's still going strong! After numerous jabs and a bit of a wait he was able to emigrate to New Zealand with us and has been here for 6 months now. Enjoying the many suntraps in our flat in Wellington.

He's got heaps of airpoints now!

Ben

P.S. We highly recommend PetAir UK for transport. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

What a great story


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh i do so love happy endings ......:thumbup1:..._


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

He does look very happy in that picture


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a great Thread!
I am so glad he has found a ever lasting loving home.
To think that his first owners gave him up because they were emigrating.
I am glad that he is part of your family and you took him with you.
He does look very Happy


----------



## leeptalu (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow Ben that is such fantastic news! He looks like a super happy kitty, so lovely to get an update from you and great that he is being looked after so well by you both, you obviously love him very much.:thumbup1: Thankyou for sharing this, i often wonder how he is getting on !
xxx


----------

